# Prayers needed



## DC (Sep 12, 2017)

I worked with Jon during my reserve time. He is feared in a bad place. 

San Diego police search for missing Navy veteran


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 12, 2017)

The news article is not very encouraging. May he rise to the surface and find some peace in this life.

Prayers out.


----------



## Kaldak (Sep 12, 2017)

My wife and I will both add him to our prayers.


----------



## DC (Sep 12, 2017)

He may be in LA area as well.


Red Flag 1 said:


> The news article is not very encouraging. May he rise to the surface and find some peace in this life.
> 
> Prayers out.


I know. This sucks on so many facets.


----------



## DC (Sep 12, 2017)

Kaldak said:


> My wife and I will both add him to our prayers.



Hooyah


----------



## Grunt (Sep 12, 2017)

Sad news! I am hoping and praying for a good outcome!


----------



## Andoni (Sep 13, 2017)

I'm praying. I shared the calvets missing flyer of him on Facebook. I fucking hate this shit. I'm sick of good men dying at home. I really hope this ends with recovering him alive.


----------



## DC (Sep 21, 2017)

Safe and found
Seal Team 3 veteran missing from San Diego FOUND


----------



## DC (Sep 21, 2017)

Thxs fellas. More details that can't be put up but all the prayers brought him up.


----------



## CDG (Sep 21, 2017)

Glad to see a positive ending!


----------



## Grunt (Sep 21, 2017)

That is great news! I wish him the very best.


----------



## Andoni (Sep 22, 2017)

This made my morning! Awesome.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 22, 2017)

Outstanding news!!


----------

